
The Examined Life, Age 8 - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/18/education/edlife/18philosophy-t.html?src=un&feedurl=http://json8.nytimes.com/pages/education/edlife/index.jsonp&pagewanted=all
======
jsomers
See also <http://plato.stanford.edu/entries/children/> and a wonderful book by
Gareth Matthews, "Dialogues with Children."

~~~
jjs
_TIM (about six years), while busily engaged in licking a pot, asked, “Papa,
how can we be sure that everything is not a dream?” (p. 1)_

Am I Chuang-Tzu, dreaming I am a butterfly, or a butterfly, dreaming I am
Chuang-Tzu?

